# ,  / > Alinco >    Alinco DR-135f

## Cuzma

DR135f,  .       -    .  E10545, .  , .

----------


## Cuzma

-    .         .        -     .     W5.

----------


## Honargol

,-     A135/435FX. , PCB  
 , . - .
Radiovizit@list.ru

----------


## Strannik

> ,-     A135/435FX


  !

----------


## Honargol

, , 10   .

----------


## Honargol

, ,   .

,  "  "      ?  , , , "   """    .

----------


## imatros

?    14      6?

----------

